# So does anyone else get tired



## that's*satyrical (Jun 11, 2012)

of dead beat customers? I'm so sick of people saying they are coming & don't show up. Or they are SURE they want to pick up animals/products but then when it's time to pick them up all of a sudden there is an issue. It's getting old real quick. It's getting hard to keep my sugary sweet sales girl act up LOL.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 11, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> of dead beat customers? I'm so sick of people saying they are coming & don't show up. Or they are SURE they want to pick up animals/products but then when it's time to pick them up all of a sudden there is an issue. It's getting old real quick. It's getting hard to keep my sugary sweet sales girl act up LOL.


Best way to fix that is to require a security deposit ahead of time. : )


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

I had a guy say he would call me when he got off work, to tell me when/where to drop a goat off, and he never called. All this after refusing to come get her himself, he just HAD to have her delivered, and never giving me a clear idea of what I was supposed to be doing, and making me call him about 5 times, then telling me to call back later 

Though quite honestly I didn't want to sell her anyway, so I didn't mind as much as I would have otherwise


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 11, 2012)

I dont sell critters any more, but when I did, I expected a down payment, and it was in the purchasing agreement that if the buyer was late or stood me up, the deposit was not only non - refundable but there would be a 25$ inconvenience fee added to the total cost.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh & then there are the ones that literally send you 60-70 emails asking endless questions because they're so interested & then they fall off the face of the earth. Grrrrr.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

I would have to agree with Straw Hat Kinkos and redtailgal;  getting a non-refundable deposit is key!  

When I sell something, they pick it up when it is convenient for me.   If they really want the "xyz" they will make a way to get it.  This is how you know you have someone really interested.  The moment they start with the, "well, I can't be there then, and I have to do this."  I say, "OK, perhaps now is not the right time for you to get "xyz".  When you feel that you are ready, please let me know and if I have some available, I will be happy to help."  It shuts all of that nonsense down and you can just move on to someone that really wants what you have.  It is amazing how quickly some can free up their time and make a way after you say something like that.  

It's the old car salesmens trick...tell them they can't have it, and then they want it even more!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 12, 2012)

If I had a dollar for every time someone made me wait....for nothin'...I'd be rich enough to retire and not have to deal w/ their nonsense anymore....

I had to return 3 deposits last year b/c I got *no* Nubian doelings out of my 6 bred Nub does.  
(I did get one eventually from a bred Nubian I bought).   This year I'm not cashing any deposit checks until kids of the correct sex hit the ground....

I hate the people who call and ask, "Do you have ____?"  (because, ya know....you have a farm, you must have everything... even though your website clearly says what you DO have....) and when you say no, they want to go into great detail telling you how badly they need it, and want you to tell them where to look for it.  

My website says, "Day old chicks ONLY" and I bet I still get 25 calls / emails a month asking for started pullets.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If I had a dollar for every time someone made me wait....for nothin'...I'd be rich enough to retire and not have to deal w/ their nonsense anymore....
> 
> I had to return 3 deposits last year b/c I got *no* Nubian doelings out of my 6 bred Nub does.
> (I did get one eventually from a bred Nubian I bought).   This year I'm not cashing any deposit checks until kids of the correct sex hit the ground....
> ...


Sounds like the demand may be there any may be a way to make some $$$$$$$.  Just thinking out-loud!  

The deposit for "unborn" anything would be tough IMHO.  You just never know.  I can definately understand your frustration with that one!  And of course selling a specific sexed animal you can't keep the money if you don't get the desired sex.  Is it neccessary to take deposits before the kids are born or would it be easier to take the deposits after they are born and you know what you are dealing with?  Believe me;  I am not judging your opertating standards in any way.  I have no knowledge at all about goats or the goat market.  Just a question to gain some knowledge for myself.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 12, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> of dead beat customers? I'm so sick of people saying they are coming & don't show up. Or they are SURE they want to pick up animals/products but then when it's time to pick them up all of a sudden there is an issue. It's getting old real quick. It's getting hard to keep my sugary sweet sales girl act up LOL.


yes, especially when you drive 4 hours counting on them to pick up a doeling and pay for it so you can buy the ND doe you drove all this way to get and they don't show up and pay and your completely screwed and 4 hours from home. or when you cancel moderatley important plans and they don't come.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh, no, they want point-of-lay birds at chick prices, THAT is why I don't sell started pullets.  Or they want a breed I don't have.  Or they want you to guarantee they'll lay golden eggs.  Or something...

If I'm cleanin' up chick poop, SOMEONE is by-golly gonna make it worth my while.

On the goat reservations, someone *always* wants to reserve a goat out of this or that particular doe....the only way to keep it fair is 'first one to put money down gets choice.'

Plus, 5 mos. later when the kid's been born, I don't get changed minds b/c they don't wanna lose their deposits.  Before I started taking depos, I'd 'reserve' kids for people, then call them and hear, "Oh, I bought one elsewhere." or whatever.

This thread jinxed me...I had a customer due today for silver fox rabbits....she just called and said I'm further away than she thought and would it be ok if she sent her son down Thursday for them.

I haven't moved...why she thought I was closer is beyond me.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Oh, no, they want point-of-lay birds at chick prices, THAT is why I don't sell started pullets.  Or they want a breed I don't have.  Or they want you to guarantee they'll lay golden eggs.  Or something...
> 
> If I'm cleanin' up chick poop, SOMEONE is by-golly gonna make it worth my while.
> 
> ...


I get ya!  I had some week old turkey chicks that I was taking orders for.  When it came to be about a month before they were going to be ready for the new owners, I followed up.  One of them said, "oh, I didn't realize where you were.  You are about 5 hours away from me."  Now that is just plain ol' silly...Who commits to something without first seeing how far they would have to drive?  Apparently a lot of them!  One other person just never responded.  The third bought more than he had originally thought and it all worked out.  

And of course!...if people want pullets, they have to pay for them.  I think that as long as people are un-educated as to how much time, work and money goes into raising animals, there will always be those who expect to get animals cheaper than they should.  Hopefully, you and I and everyone esle that raises animals and crops can help educate the rest and we will all win in the end.  

I hope things get better for you in the sales department and that you are able to find a balance between those "real" customers and those who are not.  

ps  maybe with this silver fox lady you try rettailgals standards and tell her, yes, I would be happy to keep them until Thursday.  After that I am afraid that they will have to go back on the market or a fee will have to charged for the extra feed and upkeep.  Who knows...maybe that will motivate her.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 1, 2012)

LOL ah well, at least I'm not alone!!!   As far as deposits on goaties I want mine within 3 days of the birth. This way we don't run into that same problem. I give 3 days because I hate to deal with paypal & I prefer they send me a check so that leaves a few days for it to get to me and for me to cash it. I take reservations ahead of time & I just keep a list in order. Then the first person on the list lets me know if they're still interested when they see pictures of what was born. If they are, then they send the check. If not, I go to person number 2 on the list & see if they are still interested & sending me a check. And of course cash only at pick up!!! Of course I haven't been doing this too long so we'll see how it works..... So far it works fine   As for the rabbits, that's where my problem lies. They are not as expensive as goats & we don't do the deposit thing.  But I still get frustrated dealing with people sometimes. They need to know what the heck they want before they bother me.  And if they're going to expect me to play email tag with them for 9800 emails they better be buying SOMETHING.  LOL


----------

